# bufflao bore 180 grain 357mag



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

I've had a smith wesson 686p for two years and regular 686 for one. I found these buffalo bore loads for sell so I went ahead and picked up a box. I'm sure I can fire these fine in a L-frame smith, but wanted to get some input just incase someone has a reason why I shouldn't.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I believe Buffalo Bore has a short disclaimer that mentions that their ammo shouldn't be fired in S&Ws made prior to 1989 but that might have been for the 44 mag loads only.


----------

